# GTROC/Litchfield Motors Sprint Series



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Darin has agreed this will go ahead so the first round will be available in the GTROC shop very soon. You will need to be a GTROC member to enter and have a full driving licence. The date for the first round is Fri . 28th March and the venue is Castle Combe. Noise limit is 105db static. Any Skyline or GTR can enter as long as it has a current MOT and is fitted with road tyres. Litchfields will be providing support at the venue and will also be supplying trophies to the competitors.
You may take passengers round during your runs and I am hoping that if Jake Hill is available on that day you will be able to hire him for instruction.


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Barry Great to have a chat at the A/S and catch up on all the gossipopcorn:

I hope your series has the same success as the MLR has had over the years and If everything works out for Daz and I we will be there supporting you the same as we have done for the Mlr and Lateral over the past seasons 

Steve:thumbsup:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Hi Barry Great to have a chat at the A/S and catch up on all the gossipopcorn:
> 
> I hope your series has the same success as the MLR has had over the years and If everything works out for Daz and I we will be there supporting you the same as we have done for the Mlr and Lateral over the past seasons
> 
> Steve:thumbsup:


Top camera man :smokin:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Top camera man :smokin:


Hey dont know who you are  but thanks for that :bowdown1:

Steve:smokin:


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Hey dont know who you are  but thanks for that :bowdown1:
> 
> Steve:smokin:


You've taken enough pictures of his car so you should know who it is! :chuckle:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

barry P. said:


> You've taken enough pictures of his car so you should know who it is! :chuckle:


Quite right Barry :chuckle: Judley on the MLR Steve


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Quite right Barry :chuckle: Judley on the MLR Steve


Funny there were 3 people who it could have been 

1 Flynn .............but I noticed he used his own name 

2 Lawsy ............not sure 

£ Judley ................But name on here threw me 

Thanks for the nice comments any way :chuckle:

Steve


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> Funny there were 3 people who it could have been
> 
> 1 Flynn .............but I noticed he used his own name
> 
> ...


Got to maintain some anonymity Steve, I might owe you some money :chuckle:


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Got to maintain some anonymity Steve, I might owe you some money :chuckle:


I dont think so 

Mind you I am easily convinced:chuckle:

Do I take it Mr Judley or GTaaaaaarrrrrr you are competing in this great series if so Remember to bring loads of Brillo Pads to stuff up your Exhaust before you vist statler and waldorf the Combe noise scrutes 

Was going to post a pic but as I am a Nubie I cannot :bawling:

Steve


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I dont think so
> 
> Mind you I am easily convinced:chuckle:
> 
> ...


I remember that vividly Steve. Bloody long drive to turn around and go back home :lamer: I've got some extra silencing now which is good :smokin: Send me the pic to [email protected] and I'll host it mate


----------



## monkeynuts1 (Jan 17, 2014)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> I remember that vividly Steve. Bloody long drive to turn around and go back home :lamer: I've got some extra silencing now which is good :smokin: Send me the pic to and I'll host it mate



I think I have to post 15 times before I can add pictures so it should not be too long to wait 

As you say that was a long drive for no play lets hope this year your guys get the silencing sorted .

I think in 2013 a few of the scoobs fell foul of the noise checks as well 

Seems i cannot even add your email in a Quote ???:chuckle:


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

monkeynuts1 said:


> I think I have to post 15 times before I can add pictures so it should not be too long to wait
> 
> As you say that was a long drive for no play lets hope this year your guys get the silencing sorted .
> 
> ...


That's weird? Anyway, post it up when you have enough posts Steve. It will probably amuse some and hopefully give advance warning to other sprinters about tough noise regulations, especially at Combe uke:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Will be posting the official thread in the events section this weekend for Barry


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Will be posting the official thread in the events section this weekend for Barry


Scrap that, wrong wording as I mean't putting entry to the series in the online shop :chairshot

Night shifts play with the mind 

Tickets are now here - http://www.gtroc.org/shop/gtroc-sprint-series-round-1/


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm sure that most of you know by now but Barry contacted me last night to let me know that the Friday at Castle Combe has been indeed cancelled for the GTROC Sprint Series due to numbers and that people who have already paid will be relocated to the Saturday instead.
If anyone can't make the Saturday and requires a refund then please send a PM to IMS on this forum with your GTROC Online Shop Invoice number and a refund will be arranged back to your card or account depending how you paid :thumbsup:


----------

